# Mouse not working - sometimes

## pgu

Sometimes my external USB mouse will not respond after a boot. Other times it does work after a boot. This is on a laptop with a touchpad.

It's always listed in lsusb:

```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
```

But when it failes during boot I get:

```
usb 3-3: new full-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0003: hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3/input2

logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0003: logi_dj_probe:logi_dj_recv_query_paired_devices error:-32

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6

logitech-djreceiver: probe of 0003:046D:C52B.0003 failed with error -32
```

If I re-plug the mouse I get:

```
usb 3-3: USB disconnect, device number 2

usb 3-3: new full-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0006: hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3/input2

input: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1028 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0006/input/input7

logitech-djdevice 0003:046D:C52B.0007: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1028] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3:1
```

and the mouse will start working again.

But how do I make sure it will always work after a boot? 

Could it be that I have too many drivers enabled (as the person with the keyboard problem)?

```
 grep -i usb /usr/src/linux/.config | grep ^CONF

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=y

grep CONFIG_HIDRAW /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y
```

----------

## BillWho

pgu.

Under Special HID drivers

                                                              -*- Logitech devices                                                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                               <M>   Logitech Unifying receivers full support                                                                                       │ │  

  │ │

----------

## pgu

Unfortunately it's already included:

```
# grep LOGITECH .config

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_DJ=y

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

```

----------

## BillWho

pgu.

That intermittent experience is very odd. I have the same device on this laptop and another on a desktop and both work perfectly. Both are a mouse/keyboard combo.

```
[    6.983030] logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0003: hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.2/input2
```

The only difference I can see is 

```
usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd
```

where yours is 

```
usb 3-3: new full-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd
```

Here are the settings for the laptop :

```
bill@laptop /usr/src/linux $ grep -i usb /usr/src/linux/.config | grep ^CONF 

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

CONFIG_USB_LED=m
```

You might want to pursue the usb 3-3 aspect.

----------

## friesia

I also get this -32 error sometimes.

If I activate the mouse (move it) before the kernel boots, there's no problem.

----------

## m0021

i also experienced that problem for half a year. i think this is a kernel bug. as far as i understand, the problem only appears if i plug the unifying reciever into a usb3 port. if i use a usb2 hub on the same usb3 port it works. unfortunately my laptop only has usb3 ports, so i need to use a usb2 hub for !one! device to get working. the other solution is to unload and load the hid_logitech_dj module until it recognizes the mouse correctly. here is a script i found in a ubuntu forum:

```
#!/bin/bash

while :; do dmesg|grep logitech-djreceiver|tail -1|grep -q -c "failed with error -32" || exit; 

echo -n `date`" Driver Reload" ; 

rmmod hid_logitech_dj ; 

modprobe hid_logitech_dj ; 

dmesg|grep logitech-djreceiver|tail -1 ; sleep 1; done
```

----------

## pgu

I just install on a new PC 

```
Linux i3 3.10.25-gentoo #2 SMP Sun Jan 19 14:13:10 CET 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3217U CPU @ 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

But run into the same problem. But here I can't get the mouse to work at all:

```
[  243.805972] usb 2-1.7: USB disconnect, device number 5

[  253.738561] usb 2-1.7: new full-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[  253.842094] logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.000C: hiddev0,hidraw6: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.7/input2

[  253.842252] logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.000C: logi_dj_probe:hdev->ll_driver->open returned error:-16

[  253.842573] logitech-djreceiver: probe of 0003:046D:C52B.000C failed with error -16

```

----------

## MarcosAM

Hy guys!

I have the same issue in many Linux distros, and i found this solution:

If you have installed "laptop-mode", edit the file:

```
/etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/usb-autosuspend.conf
```

and change the line above to:

```
AUTOSUSPEND_USBTYPE_BLACKLIST="usbhid usb-storage"
```

unplug and plug again the USB mouse (and/or storage device).

To me, works like a charm!   :Very Happy: 

Sources 

 :Arrow:  http://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/478102-OpenSuse-12-2-USB-Mouse-Problem

 :Arrow:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/141832/usb-mouse-sleeping-after-5-seconds-when-on-battery

----------

